

What is Dependency Inversion? Is it IoC? - kioub
http://www.javacodegeeks.com/2011/08/what-is-dependency-inversion-is-it-ioc.html

======
smoyer
Another defining article can be found at
<http://martinfowler.com/articles/injection.html>

